# تهنئة لأعضاء الملتقى بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك من إدارة المهندسين العرب



## anass81 (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

باسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب , نتوجه بالتهنئة للأمة الإسلامية ولكافة المهندسين في ملتقى الهندسة المدنية بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك.

أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والبركة وتقبل الله طاعتكم.


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (29 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام و انت بألف خير أخ انس 
أرجو ان تكوت الامور 100% 

و كل عان و جميع أعضاء المنتدى بخير 

أعاده الله علينا بالخير و البركة و الصحة و العافية 
و التقوى و الإيمان


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة وانتم بخير بارك الله لكم فى ايامكم وجعلها كلها اعياد باءذن الله ... تمنياتى للامة الاسلامية والعربية بأجمل الاوقات واحلاها .. شكرا للمهندس عبد العزيز الجمل حيث انه بادر بهذه التهئنة وشكرا جزيلا للمهندس انس حيث انه فضل ان تكون مثبتة وباسم ادارة الملتقى حتى يجتمع الاخوة والاساتذة يهنئون بعضهم البعض هنا وجزاكم الله كل خير وعيد سعيد


----------



## ahmad mounir (29 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام والمهندسين العرب والامه العربيه كلها بخير


----------



## تعزي1 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*كل عام والمهندسين العرب والامه العربيه والاسلاميه كلها بخير ونتمنى لكل زملائنا في الملتقى الصحه والعافيه وكل عام وانتم بخير *​


----------



## mostafa2012ibrahim (30 أغسطس 2011)

*عيد سعيد*

*عيد سعيد​*


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (30 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يجعل ايامكم كلها عيد


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (30 أغسطس 2011)

باسمي وباسم الشعب الفلسطيني كل عام والامة العربية والاسلامية بخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا ونسال الله ان يعيد الايام علي الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركات وان يفك كرب المكروبين في شتي بقاع الارض من اخواننا المستضعفين


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير اخي العزيز استاذ انس 
كل عام والاخوة الاعضاء الاحبة بالخير 
كل عام والمشرفين الغالين بخير 
كل عام والمنتدى الرائع يكبر بالخير 

اخوكم د. مكي الوائلي


----------



## shuaa said (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير

شعاع سعيد​


----------



## haytham baraka (30 أغسطس 2011)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام والامة الاسلامية فى خير وعزة وحرية 


الفقير لله طارق


----------



## sherif_2007 (30 أغسطس 2011)

*كل عام وانتم بخير و بصحة و سلامة 
*


----------



## samy2050anan (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Al-Maher (30 أغسطس 2011)

تقبل الله طاعة الجميع ....
وختم بالصالحات أعمالكم ....
وكل عام وجميع المهندسين بخير


----------



## عباس العقاد (30 أغسطس 2011)

عيد سعيد مبارك دون مبارك وشركاه


----------



## Eng.zeky (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## A7med Nabil (31 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعلى طاعته ادوم


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (31 أغسطس 2011)

*كل عام والمهندسين العرب والامه العربيه كلها بخير*


----------



## kreem10 (31 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وجميع المسلمين في العالم بالف الف خير


----------



## abdalkarim (31 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام واتنم والامة الاسلامية بالف خير


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (31 أغسطس 2011)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام و انتم بالف الف خير 
و كل عام و أمتنا الاسلامية و وطننا العربي بالف الف خير 
أخوكم المهندس علي الهيتي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

تقبل الله صيامك وقيامكم وأدعو الله أن يمن علينا بأيام أفضل في الأعياد القادمة ويفرج كربة شعبنا وكل الشعوب المقهورة


----------



## العبقرية (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عيدكم سعيد وعساكم من عواده​


----------



## الشباني (3 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام والامة العربية والاسلامية بخير مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالصحة والعافية


----------



## عماد حمدى رضوان (16 أغسطس 2012)

*عيد سعيد على مصر*

*خالص تحياتى وأصدق التهانى بالعيد السعيد*​


----------



## az1615 (8 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
عيدكم مبارك


----------



## az1615 (8 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير
عيدكم مبارك


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (8 أغسطس 2013)

كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وأنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## mohamed diad (9 أغسطس 2013)

كل عيد و انتم بخير و بصحه و سعاده


----------



## sayed .khersto (9 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير ان شاء الله وزادكم الله بالعلم والمعرفة ونفع الله بكم الامة العربية والاسلامية وفى تقدم دائم ان شاء الله منتدانا الحبيب بمشرفينوة واعضاءة الاعزاء


----------



## تافريتة (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام والجميع بخير وينعاد عليكم بالصحة والعافية يارب


----------



## اعجال (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير ...تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير احبتى واعاده الله عليكم
باليمن والبركات والخير الوفير والصحة
والعافية ...وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم..ودمتم.


----------

